

MIT Wristband Could Make AC Obsolete - sizzle
http://www.wired.com/2013/10/an-ingenious-wristband-that-keeps-your-body-at-the-perfect-temperature-no-ac-required/

======
haneefmubarak
On the other hand, if someone was wearing this bracelet to keep cool while in
a hot area for an extended period of time, isn't it possible that they could
feel cool while actually becoming hyperthermic (and possibly dying)? Or the
inverse, where they are feeling warm while they are going hypothermic?

Perhaps some sort of safety control that shuts the device off beyond a certain
set of conditions would be advisable in a final product.

